# One eye missing (child portraits)



## kellylindseyphotography (May 20, 2008)

These were just some fun shots I did with my son in our backyard today.  One of the len's fell out of his sunglasses.  I'd love some CC, and especially want to know if my PP is *consistant.

1.






2.
*





3.





4.





5.


----------



## RebelChick (May 20, 2008)

well being you made me aware of body parts etc which is a good thing, your sons knuckle is partially snipped on the bottom of #3 . Also #2 seems more contrasted than the rest.


----------



## RebelChick (May 20, 2008)

hes a cutie btw


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 20, 2008)

Hi thanks! Your right.. the first 2 were boosted too much in curves.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 20, 2008)

hopefully thats better.. 

(just doing these for fun, btw.. i'm trying to make sure i'm consistant at pp)


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 20, 2008)

ok that doesn't seem better to me.  i'm feeling off lately


----------



## RebelTasha (May 20, 2008)

Love #5 Kelly, he has beautiful eyes and the one eyed thing really sets that one off..


----------



## createnetwork (May 20, 2008)

I think you have some good shots, I love number 5 as well and color you are getting in his eye you may want to tweak the color just a bit on this see if you can get some more vibrant colors.


----------



## Lacey Anne (May 20, 2008)

#3 is my favorite! His smile is adorable! I like the high-contrast look you went for here. It feels slightly retro to me.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 20, 2008)

There seems to be just a bit of a colour cast in the first set - slightly green I'd say. That could be your son's skin picking up the colour of the grass under him, but it makes him look just a tad ill.


----------



## Judge Sharpe (May 20, 2008)

Why were two pictures removed? 
Good shots and I think pretty consistant.
JS


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 20, 2008)

Thanks all for feedback!!  I was feeling down about these earlier, but glad to see they are well received. 
I just can't correct that color and it was making me frustrated.
I had updated the pics, and deleted the old ones from PB so as not to get confused as to which the best one was so thats why 2 aren't showing up. 
These are the final 5 I have, I give anyone who has good PS skills permission to tinkle and please noted the color correction you did, so I can visually see what I needed to do, please and thank you


----------



## JimmyO (May 20, 2008)

As usual they all look great Kelly. I think the PP is very consistent and i love the colors in these shots.


----------



## Laurence (May 20, 2008)

In these last five, the second image is quite a lot different than the others. They seem to be awash in a slight yellow-orange cast. But the second image has the truest color for sure. Just look at the yellow seat on the toy bench in the background, and you'll see that the others have a yellow that tends to slightly orange on the color wheel, while on the "better" second image, the yellow seems to be a truer lemon-yellow. Also, the grass is another indicator -- the second image's grass is more into the blue spectrum than the others. And the fence has obvious "gold" tendencies in 1, 3, 4 and 5. Again, #2 seems to have the best overall color.

I'm thinking that if you bring up Hue/Saturation and go to the yellow channel for the ones other than the second - maybe try knocking down the hue a little. Then bring up the blue channel and cut the saturation about 5-10 points. 

Remember though, that this just the way I see it. Other viewers can and will have different opinions, so I give this to you with the thought that only you can decide which is the "truest". 

Good luck, and I would like to see some more tweaking. If you would like to give me a shot at trying the tweaking, I would be glad to attempt it.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 20, 2008)

Appreciate the advice!! 

I have also PM'd a trusted member for advice and his tweaking was unable to correct the color issues, too.  The problem being once you start taking away the red or yellow, his face becomes gray.  But the grass and his hair look great.

Bring in the red and the yellow and his face looks awesome, but his hair gets a really weird tint.  And then the grass gets oversaturated, too.

It would have to be done in layer, color correcting his hair, his face and the background on seperate layers.  

Maybe one day when I'm real bored I'll play with it to get it perfect.. but they're not the most fabulous shots in any case so probably not!!  

Thanks though!


----------



## SoMa (May 22, 2008)

i thought this would be a more gruesome post... what *was* i thinking


----------

